# new from france



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Penelope, Welcome to the Horseforum!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome!!!


----------



## green-lola (May 16, 2008)

thanx a lot for your welcome !! how old are u ? do you have horses ?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## wild_medlar (May 13, 2008)

hiya! i'm 14, and live in SA. your language is very good as a second language! welcome. i'm also new.


----------

